# aluminum v hull conversion



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Hello gents, been looking on craigslist for a bit looking for a 12-14' shallow v aluminum boat to snag for a winter project. Ive been doing some reserach on some coversions some others have done to make them more "bass boat" looking. I'm just curious if others have done this on this site. If so post pictures and some things you've done with it. My plans are to take out all the bench seats add a platform in the front of the boat have two possible three swivel seats. A few compartments, a livewell, and rods holders. I'll be fishing small inland lakes aswell some of the canal systems on lk. st claire. Thanks for help/input FFJ


----------



## ChasinSprints (Dec 20, 2005)

You can get plenty ideas from iboats. If you go to boats by manufacturer, look around in the starcraft threads, there are several open boats that some have modified the way you are talking about.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Ill go check it out thanks for the help


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I agree with the iboats idea, hit the Restoration section and do a search, you will be glad you did. Just a ton of information. 

With that small of a boat, my guess will be stability might be an issue, if you raise the floor even inches, you will become top heavy. Not saying it cant be done, I just know every small boat I have owned was kind of tipsy. Maybe a wide jon boat might work, they are more stable than a v type IMO.

I snagged an old Glass 16 foot Lone Star run about, and am using iboats knowledge to restore it. There is hours and hours of good reading over there.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Might want to reconsider taking out any seats. They are usually riveted to the hull and are necessary for stability of the hull.

Greens, my dad had a 16 Lone Star many years ago. My BIL had it in his garage for years with a busted windshield. Sound like it might be familiar?


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have done a few boats and found tons of info on tinboats.com you can read for days and tons of pics. Hope this helps.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the links guys have alot better direction I'm oing to go with on the project. While progress is being made I post some pics.
probably going along this floor plan


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

MiketheElder said:


> Might want to reconsider taking out any seats. They are usually riveted to the hull and are necessary for stability of the hull.
> 
> Greens, my dad had a 16 Lone Star many years ago. My BIL had it in his garage for years with a busted windshield. Sound like it might be familiar?


My windshield was intact, till it shattered in the back yard LOL. If you ever get the details on please share them. Mine 1961 model is a glass boat with twin 35 hp outboards. Kind of different.


----------



## Casey2552 (Nov 14, 2012)

My suggestion I've done this when making hatches with thinner wood get some resin from west marine comes in two parts mix and aply in coats it will keep water out of the wood and strengthen tremendously 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

The clip is a nice example to work from, either way you will have fun doing your project. Nice knowing you can always get online if you hit a wall or have some questions. Please post you progress as you go, boat porn is always good.


----------

